# My new champagne tans



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely love them. Thanks SarahC  

doe by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

doe6 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00698-20110321-0840 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

doe9 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00699-20110321-0841 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

They were a lot easier to photograph  My new babies


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Very, very nice! Congrats!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're lovely-Congrats!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man. Sooooo jealous. They're beautiful!!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks. they are gorjous


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

*drool*


----------

